# 4.2 (a6) RWD



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

i know the audi tt can be rwd when a person buys a little computer put sets the tt to have all the power to the rear wheels.
Can u do this with a 4.2 a6?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 (a6) RWD (SALVO82)*

no you can't. the A6 has the old style mechanical drive layout that's not electronically controlled like the haldex system on the TT's and R32's.


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: 4.2 (derracuda)*

thanks for the info.
thats what i figured, just want to make sure.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_the A6 has the old style mechanical drive layout

old style?








C5's use the Torsen AWD setup, its not old, just different. 
BB


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 (bhb399mm)*

Just throw some gorrilla welds in the diff. That should make it RWD.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 (bhb399mm)*

hey, torsen diffs have been out since... 1988 in production audi transmissions







that's 20 years buddy


----------

